# Salary Calculator



## HomersCash (29 Apr 2009)

Hi,

  Can anyone point me to a very up to date Salary Calculator?
i.e. incorporating all of the new levys etc from the recent supplementary budget?

Thanks


----------



## Fatphrog (29 Apr 2009)

www.taxcalc.eu seems pretty good to me. It was updated for the new levies etc.


----------



## Tank (8 May 2009)

Is there one that seperates the new Levy?   Also, does anybody know of a free online salary calculator similar to Sage Quickpay, that can be used for working out staff salaries? OR something that is relatively cheap.


----------



## allthedoyles (9 May 2009)

Fatphrog said:


> www.taxcalc.eu seems pretty good to me. It was updated for the new levies etc.


 
taxcalc.eu works perfect , however if you click on Excel Tax Calculator in the website , it will give you a monthly breakdown .

I have checked it against my monthly salary payslip and it is 100 % accurate .

Also , if you try a search here on aam , for 'tax calculator ' , you will get a list of all available calculators


----------



## juke (9 May 2009)

Check out here:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=109810


----------

